# Device to backup NES/SNES/Genesis/N64 saves from original cart



## 8bit-OG (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking for an inexpensive way to breathe a sigh of relief knowing my ancient saves wont magically disappear. 

Mainly SNES for my chrono trigger and final fantasy saves, I checked them about a year ago and they were still there so figure I have been lucky enough after this many years, better look into backing them up! 

Wanting to back up to my PC for use in emulators, etc. 


Thanks -


----------



## dilav (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.retrousb.com/
Has a device for NES at $70 or so. Not too sure about anything else.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 17, 2011)

Get a retrode (retrode.org) when it will back to order.

I dumped most of my precious snes saves with it.

For N64, only some games were using sram (unfortunately, zelda OOT is one of those), Zelda Majora's Mask and others uses FRAM/eeprom and so the save should be there almost forever except if you rewrite the memory too much (between 10K or 100K times).


----------



## 8bit-OG (Sep 19, 2011)

good advice guys, thanks! 

Now to find someone locally who has a retrode to dump my saves for a price of less than $75! while the save data is worth the price, I cant see spending that much just to get it.


----------

